# Superior SLDVT-35NM Blower Installation



## Boozer385 (Dec 12, 2016)

I purchased an after market blower to put in my fireplace. The problem with this unit is that there isn't enough room at the bottom to slide the blower in. It is recessed into the floor. I'm guessing the whole thing has to be disassembled. I can't find any info anywhere on installing a blower on one of these. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2016)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/954913/Superior-Merit-Sldvt-30nm.html?page=30#manual

You will have to disconnect the gas line. Then remove the logs & the burner subfloor. 
Once you are that far you should be able to see the zip screws that hold the burner pan in place. 
Once you remove them the burner should lift right out.
Install your blower & reverse your steps.


----------

